# Pca ministry candidate



## Reformguy (Sep 26, 2013)

Does the PCA require a M.Div. for ministry candidates? If so, I assume one from Whitefield would be accepted


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2013)

Technically, no.

In practice, generally yes.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 26, 2013)

An MDiv is de jure in Reformed denominations. If you're sharp an MAR etc is okay. But it truly depends on the presbytery. This is true on a plethora of issues. 
What flies in Metro New York, might take an Icarus-esque plunge here in Ascension.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 26, 2013)

Guys with credentials from the most prestigious seminaries tend to have an easier time. I've heard it told that in some presbyteries, Westminster graduates are hardly challenged because most of the guys questioning them already feel a tad inferior. In the case of an M. Div. from a school that isn't one of the usual suspects, a guy can probably expect a more rigorous exam from presbytery. It'd be wise to ask a pastor or two from that presbytery what he thinks the group's concerns might be. There's nothing wrong with getting a feel for how the presbytery is likely to think before deciding to be examined.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 27, 2013)

I was ordained with my MAR. Technically, the BCO requires a Master's in theological studies with the biblical languages. My MAR ticked those boxes. But as others have suggested, it depends on the presbytery, and probably more than anything, depends on how your exams go. Whereas an MDiv might get a little more grace on some things, if you don't have the MDiv, you're doing to want to prepare really well for the ordination exams. I would say if possible, get the MDiv. My circumstances were such that it wasn't really feasible to do that, and I'm grateful for it, because having to write the thesis for my MAR opened up the door to the PhD program I am currently pursuing.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 27, 2013)

Reformguy said:


> I assume one from Whitefield would be accepted


It generally would not be an immediate bar, but again, it always depends upon the presbytery.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 27, 2013)

Clark-Tillian said:


> An MDiv is de jure in Reformed denominations. If you're sharp an MAR etc is okay. But it truly depends on the presbytery. This is true on a plethora of issues.
> What flies in Metro New York, might take an Icarus-esque plunge here in Ascension.


The Latinist in me can't resist!  It's actually _de facto_ not _de jure_ in this instance.

_de facto_ = according to fact (i.e. not technically required, but in fact required)
_de jure_ = according to (the) law (i.e. technically required)


----------



## Reformguy (Sep 27, 2013)

The reason I asked is I'm 62 years old. I was a Assemblies of God licensed minister. I do have a BS in Biblical Studies. I left the faith for many years but still that the Lord is calling me into the ministry. I would love to go to seminary but at my age I'm not sure I could swing it. I do a lot of personal study in the Reformed faith and would be willing to do whatever I feel led to do. I will have to check with my pastor and the presbytery when the time is right.


----------



## Reformguy (Sep 27, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Reformguy said:
> 
> 
> > I assume one from Whitefield would be accepted
> ...



Please explain


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2013)

Please explain the meaning of this:

" I left the faith for many years but still that the Lord is calling me into the ministry.*"


----------



## Reformguy (Sep 27, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Please explain the meaning of this:
> 
> " I left the faith for many years but still that the Lord is calling me into the ministry.*"



Sorry not real clear, the Lord brought me back about 1 year ago, and believe the Lord is calling me into the ministry.


----------



## iainduguid (Sep 27, 2013)

Reformguy said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain the meaning of this:
> ...



Larry,
I think the best step would be to sit down with your pastor and elders and explain your sense of calling and hear their counsel. They are the people who know you and can best evaluate whether your sense of calling matches your gifts and help you to look at what the options for pastoral training might be. One of the beauties of Presbyterianism is that calling to the ministry is not simply a matter of personal leading but is something that the Session can help you with.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree with Iain, and also state they could answer the question far better than we could.


----------



## Reformguy (Sep 27, 2013)

iainduguid said:


> Reformguy said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...



Thank you Iain. I do plan to do that when the timing is right. I was trying to get a feel on what I might face.

Just bought your _Is Jesus in the Old Testament?_ along with David Murray's _Jesus on every Page_; enjoying both. Thanks again.


----------



## Reformguy (Sep 27, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> I agree with Iain, and also state they could answer the question far better than we could.



Thank you also Andrew!


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> Technically, the BCO requires a Master's in theological studies with the biblical languages.



With exceptions in extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2013)

I am one of the very few men ordained n the PCA without a Masters. It can be done, but you mist pass the same exams without the same preparation.


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I am one of the very few men ordained n the PCA without a Masters. It can be done, but you mist pass the same exams without the same preparation.



I know of a former Baptist pastor with a Bible college bachelor's who was ordained after several years of mentoring and training by one of the fathers of our denomination. But as you noted, the number is few.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I am one of the very few men ordained n the PCA without a Masters. It can be done, but you mist pass the same exams without the same preparation.


Yes. I am the opposite end of the story's confirmation. I was a Ruling Elder who was Chairman of our Presbytery's Candidates and Credentials (examining) Committee, and Secretary of the General Assembly's Theological Examining Committee, and I still needed to get an M.Div. to become a Teaching Elder.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 28, 2013)

fredtgreco said:


> Clark-Tillian said:
> 
> 
> > An MDiv is de jure in Reformed denominations. If you're sharp an MAR etc is okay. But it truly depends on the presbytery. This is true on a plethora of issues.
> ...



You got me! It was late. LOL


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 28, 2013)

Clark-Tillian said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Clark-Tillian said:
> ...


No worries, brother! Just having some Latin fun!


----------

